#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Job position for graduate Chem Engr

## cortex5

Hello there,
I'm a recent graduate chemical engineer and is eagerly seeking for a job mainly concerning oil & energy industries. However, I still don't have a very clear picture of what positions can chemical engineers fit into or what they can work. As far as I know there is one called process engineer, but I believe there are still many other positions that are applicable.
I'm all ears to listen every point of view and advices.


Thank so much in advance for your time and consideration.See More: Job position for graduate Chem Engr

----------


## Chinmoy

At the start you should not look for any specific type of job let alone any sector like oil & gas. Try to get a job at first try to communicate.

Get membership in AIChe & ICheME , Build a good CV. If you get two of three jobs then try to decide which one to chose not before

----------


## cortex5

Much appreciated for your advice. I'll try becoming AiChe & ICheMe membership as it looks very resourceful.

And so I will just have to apply for any related job first to build my experience and then look for a more specific job?

By the way, I am sorry for any informality as I am not a native english speaker.

Thank you so much again sir!  :Tickled Pink:

----------


## cortex5

Much appreciated for your advice. I'll try becoming AiChe & ICheMe membership as it looks very resourceful.

And so I will just have to apply for any related job first to build my experience and then look for a more specific job?

By the way, I am sorry for any informality as I am not a native english speaker.

Thank you so much again sir!  :Tickled Pink:

----------


## Fluid man

If you are chemical engineer you can become Mud Engineer and in the future well drilling fluids engineer/specialist.

----------


## cortex5

> If you are chemical engineer you can become Mud Engineer and in the future well drilling fluids engineer/specialist.



I never thought that I could apply for that position! I will research for more information to see if it interests me!
Thank you very much sir.

----------


## cortex5

> If you are chemical engineer you can become Mud Engineer and in the future well drilling fluids engineer/specialist.



I never thought that I could apply for that position! I will research for more information to see if it interests me!
Thank you very much sir.

----------


## cryssalthar

Hi, 

In which country do you want to work?

----------


## cryssalthar

Hi, 

In which country do you want to work?

----------


## cortex5

> Hi, 
> 
> In which country do you want to work?



Hello,

I live in Thailand and am looking for a job first in here. But still, I am willing to work internationally if there is an opportunity for me to go.

----------


## cortex5

> Hi, 
> 
> In which country do you want to work?



Hello,

I live in Thailand and am looking for a job first in here. But still, I am willing to work internationally if there is an opportunity for me to go.

----------


## Chinmoy

International opportunity is very rear even for experienced engineer. So look in your locality first. Just work hard. Dont leave the books. Whatever you have studied. Read again again. I made some notebooks after my graduation when i was looking for job. Summarized all the equations i studied during my undergrad in that notebook. And guess what i did not miss a single technical answer in viva. Simple work hard and make yourself perfect.

----------


## cortex5

> International opportunity is very rear even for experienced engineer. So look in your locality first. Just work hard. Dont leave the books. Whatever you have studied. Read again again. I made some notebooks after my graduation when i was looking for job. Summarized all the equations i studied during my undergrad in that notebook. And guess what i did not miss a single technical answer in viva. Simple work hard and make yourself perfect.



Dear sir,
Thank you very much for your advice. The fundamental subjects such as Fluids, Thermodynamics and etc that I had studied before I can obviously revise them as I still have the textbooks. However, there may be other subjects that are not taught in university but it is used a lot in real world such as P&IDs (this one my university never taught). So may I ask that if there is any other subjects or specific knowledge that is a must for chemical engineers so I could do self-study while finding a job. I am sorry if what I ask might be too broad, but I truly just want to get a clearer look of what I am going to do.


Many thanks in advanceSee More: Job position for graduate Chem Engr

----------


## cortex5

> International opportunity is very rear even for experienced engineer. So look in your locality first. Just work hard. Dont leave the books. Whatever you have studied. Read again again. I made some notebooks after my graduation when i was looking for job. Summarized all the equations i studied during my undergrad in that notebook. And guess what i did not miss a single technical answer in viva. Simple work hard and make yourself perfect.



Dear sir,
Thank you very much for your advice. The fundamental subjects such as Fluids, Thermodynamics and etc that I had studied before I can obviously revise them as I still have the textbooks. However, there may be other subjects that are not taught in university but it is used a lot in real world such as P&IDs (this one my university never taught). So may I ask that if there is any other subjects or specific knowledge that is a must for chemical engineers so I could do self-study while finding a job. I am sorry if what I ask might be too broad, but I truly just want to get a clearer look of what I am going to do.
Many thanks in advance

----------


## Chinmoy

Sorry of being late...next time please drop me a message in inbox Please Call me by my name. "Chinmoy" I don't think your employer will ever want to know whether you know how to develop P&ID. It is impossible to master by oneself rather teamwork is necessary, Rather you should be able to clearly present the basic phenomena behind every unit operation. For example my viva question was.

Though i liked this video regarding P&ID development the Prof. is good. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Distillation Column Basic theory---Mass transfer
Distillation column Control system --- Cascaded control
Type of pump and their detail drawing curves..
Control PID contrul Tuning
Control valve Cv calculation
etc

In linkedin you can follow these person or groups

*Chemwork* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Saeid Rahimi Mofrad* Senior Specialty Process Engineer at Fluor
*Mojtaba Habibi* Process Engineer
*Fabienne (Fariba) Salimi* Process Safety Expert


You can visit cheresources for other tips.

I would encourage you to get AMICheme membership from IChemE though i am not sure it will help to a great degree but it might who knows.

there is lots of thing to study you have to get a job first.

Hope these helps
Regards
Chinmoy

----------


## l.janicijevic

ear

PETROLEUM NETWORK IS A GLOBAL PLATFORM CONNECTING
OIL & GAS COMPANIES & INDIVIDUALS (SELLERS, BUYERS AND FACILITATORS).
THE NETWORK IS A UNIQUE SOLUTION TO INTERMEDIARIES TO MAKE MONEY
NOT ONLY BY MARKETING THE COMMODITIES, BUT ALSO BY BEING PART OF THE
AFFILIATE PROGRAM OFFERED BY PETROLEUM NETWORK

HE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY.
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

